# Tool box plans



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get a set of plans to build a tool box like the one in the 2009 grizzly catalog? If not i could figure one out on my own but plans would be nice. Also where would you find good heavy duty roller bearing drawer slides?


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

*drawer slides*

I was just looking at drawer slides yesterday at woodworker.com and rockler.com. Most standard slides are rated to 100lbs, but they have heavy duty slides that are for something like 220lbs and extra heavy duty one for 500lbs. Those extra heavy duty slides are gonna cost you though, something like $90 and up per pair depending on the length if I remember correctly.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

HFC Homes said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a set of plans to build a tool box like the one in the 2009 grizzly catalog? If not i could figure one out on my own but plans would be nice. Also where would you find good heavy duty roller bearing drawer slides?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Grizzly has many in their catalog. Which one are you referring to?


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Like these... http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=oak tool box

And thanks, i did go searching through my rockler catalog after i posted this and found the heavy duty drawer slides.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is a free plan. It may be of some help. For drawer slides try this site.

Tool chests like this I made with no plans. It's pretty easy.
.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

This other thread has a link to a sample issue of Woodsmith. It contains plans for a nice looking toolbox.


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Union tool chest plan*

Hi Woodsmith just came out with a new issue #183 it should be on the store shelves 5/19. unless you are a subscriber.

It features an WWI era mission style machinist tool chest orginally built by Union tool chest works co.of Rochester NY. it`s the heirloom project .

If you haven`t seen it yet visit my web site and click on hardware kits and there you can get a sneak preview of this American beauty...John

www.machinistchest.com


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the links.


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Wood Smith Issue No.183 machinist Chest Sources Supplies*

WWW.MACHINISTCHEST.COM Your Antique Wooden Chest Hardware Source.


----------

